# door panel sound insulation



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

have any of you removed your Xtrail door panels and added any adhesive backed sound insulation? There is that DynoMatt stuff but it is way overpriced. Rona sells a 12 in x 16.4 ft aluminum roll for $24. I figure i would need 2 full rolls to do all for doors. Majority of cars will just have a plastic vapor barrier, such as our Xtrails. http://legacygt.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=10625&d=1128629512 . Some of the better vapor barriers are a thicker foam based sheet. I am an autoglass technician and sometimes when i replace broken side door windows & take off the door panels i see the customer has applied their own aluminum /adhesive vapor barriers. https://www.rona.ca/en/multipurpose-waterproofing-membrane-74165154. Wondering if any of you have done the same and either noticed any cabin noise reduction or if your cabin seemed any warmer during winter months.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

also found this at Home Depot.....it can be cut to size/shape and affixed with a can of $10-15 spray adhesive or a roll of aluminum duct tape. https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.silver-lining-acoustical-underlayment.1000757106.html $45 / Superior noise reduction above and below floor, FIIC= 61*
Metalized Vapour Barrier providing superior moisture protection
Meet or exceed most condominium and residential acoustical requirements
Mold and Mildew Resistant
Thermal Insulation factor R-Value of .5 to insulate and warm floors
Easy to Install 100 sq.ft.roll


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well I would be curious to know the result but I think its a lot of work for what it will do. Can't see how its needed for heat, and as for noise levels, its an x trail not a GLK. Choice of tires has a bigger impact on road noise in my opinion. Besides if its too soundproofed how will you hear the sounds of a wheel bearing going bad?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i have very very good hearing...maybe too sensitive hearing....i hear Everything ! lol....I did find online at Home Depot this >>>>https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.bubble-pack-2x10.1000407996.html. I would need two rolls to properly do all 4 doors. So for about $50 it is not much. As i mentioned, i am an Autoglass Technician/Autoglass Installer, so it is very simple and easy to remove each door panel on the Xtrail. I will do the 4 doors and hear after i'm done if there is any noise reduction...i will guess it will be a slight, muffled noise reduction . This product is used as a cold vapor barrier so i will be pleased if it does increase the cabin warmth. I will just do the four doors and wait and see/hear if any noticeable improvements. The rear trunk cargo i will leave for another time as it would cost me another $50 . Where the real sound proofing should be done is on the cabin floor underneath the seats . It would not be difficult to do, but that would be a different product and it would cost roughly $100 to cover the floor plan. By the way quadraria, i'm not bothered by any excessive tire noise ( after i upgraded to slightly bigger off road Cooper tires last year i found barely much difference in tire noise...very happy with my tire choice upgrade). I just want to try a little experiment with the doors and see if the interior cabin seems a little more quieter and maybe stays a little bit warmer. Not expecting a Lexus .


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

end up getting this from LOWES.CA......https://www.lowes.ca/metal-duct/frost-king-self-adhesive-foil-and-foam-duct-insulation_8781591.html $35 a roll. ...here is a youtube video with some fellow installing on his car doors...


----------

